# May LLD flows



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Rather than just keep adding to a long thread I will start a new threat reporting the tailrace flow at the Livingston dam

As of Monday 05/03/2010 the flow is 11,900 cfs. !2 gates are open 12".

The lake is currently 4" over the 131' elevation.
The in coming flow at Riverside in 7,000 cfs and falling.
It would appear that TRA will decrease the flow to no more than 6 gates by Wednesday at noon. The lake should be at 131' el. and the input will not be more than 6000 cfs.
This guess-ta-mate is based on previous operations and the lack of any significant run off in the next 48 hours.

Sunbeam trivia mill...tight lines


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Sunbeam, thanks for the thread, this comes in very handy for people who are under the dam fishing.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

one of these days I need to go fish below the dam. It has been prob 20 years since the last time I went there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Saw very few boats on the river when we crossed the bridge yesterday. One thing about the river there as the discharge increases after about 7,000cfs there are fewer places to fish. Most of those being along the banks and in the corners.
When it comes down later in the week the fishing should be awesome again. 
Talking to Dave at Browder's yesterday and he and I both have been surprised at how the fish have rebounded in an hour or so after increases, usually takes a day or more. To me that means there are a lot more fish than usual below the dam and the competition is fierce so they have to root hog or die.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm looking forward to that predicted drop. The fishing has been absolutely awesome down there the last few weeks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This time the stripers will be on a great bite when it drops. I have a couple of sneaky tricks for them when it does. Look here it has already begun to drop!

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/u...&format=gif_default&period=7&site_no=08066250


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great report... I was just about to readdjust a trip from the dam to the upper lake. Thanks


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So Loy, what makes you think the Stripers will turn-on when the water drops?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think the flow will drop to the level I that I am usually successful at catching them. Low and clear enough to fish top water lures above the cable.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA made a closure about mid-day Tuesday. When the water is falling it takes the Goodrich gauge over 24 hrs. to stablize so I am not sure if they closed 5 or 6 gates. Any body that eye balls the dam after noon on 05/05 please post here.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Just had time to look at the upper river flows. The discharge should be no more than 5 gates by the week end. Possibly only three or four if its stays dry. 

Got motor fixed SS?


----------



## redfishtonight (Jul 6, 2009)

*Discharge*

What will this do to the fishing ? Stay the same or slow it down ?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The flow has stabilized at 8,000 cfs as of Thursday 05/06. With only about 4,000 cfs entering at Riverside and the lake at 131 el. it appears that TRA will reduce to 4 gates, 4,000 cfs, by Friday evening. Ya'll watch out for Matt, SS and Meadowlark. They will be chunking and winding for those big stripers.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As predicted TRA dropped some more gates this morning. 5/06. Not sure how many since the gauge is going straight down right now. You guys are going to tear them up Friday, Sat and Sun. By Monday they may close more if the little week end front does not generate any up river flow.


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

6 gates open now 5-6-10 discharge is 6610 at 3:00 pm
retired10


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The last data point shows a little leveling off in the drop rate...I'm going.


----------



## mustangpfaff (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife and I were out killin time at Browders today. We fished in the slough for a few hours using shad and poppin corks. Caught some smaller keeper catfish. Very aggressive bites! Saw some gar out there rolling but didnt hook any. Lots of bait fish jumping. Didnt get a good look at the dam though since we were back in the slough. Lots of boats out there.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA works Mon thru Fri. They do not normally have a crew on the week end. Since the out put is twice the incoming flow rate I will make a wild guess that they will close two or more gates before they leave at 5 PM today. Let's see if the old crystal ball is still in tune.LOL<G>


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As you late afternoon Mama's day LLD fishermen know, TRA turned off the spigot.
The gauges is still fall this morning.
It appears that they are going to match the 2300 cfs input at Riverside. Two gates?
If you are planning a trip in the next few days you will need you skinny water boat.
It is possible that the flow could be reduced to only 1200 cfs (one gate) in the very near future. The upper river is only carryinh the water treatment output. That's about 1200 cfs daily.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It's Monday 5/10. TRA did a little midcourse correction. Adjusted a gate about 10 AM today but with the present curve it appears the they are going down to 1000 to 1200 cfs. That's just enough to float a kayak.
The river is nearly empty all the way to the last discharge pipe above Rosser, TX.
Becareful wading down there now. The thousands of yards of mono, hooks and lures will be right in the wade fishing zone.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome update 'beam... You really stay on top of things. I check the graph on the TRA site regularly, but it's nice to have it on here in general reading!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just got back from the pharmacy, 1 gate and just enough water to skim board. Just when I thinking about using my hole card with all of this gale force wind. Looks like I'll be hunting a place near Browder's to keep out of the the wind tomorrow.


----------



## redfishtonight (Jul 6, 2009)

*LLD*

Do you think there is enough water to run a 14' jon boat?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

We are going to give it a try tomorow below the dam. 18 ft Kenner.

Matt


----------



## redfishtonight (Jul 6, 2009)

*LLD*

I'm also going to try it tomorrow Matt. I hope there is enough water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you fall over, just stand up.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Short of a biblical rain this is ya'll lot for a while. Even a frog straggler in the Dallas area would take 14 days to get here.
The only things that can increase the flow is lots of local rain or the Dallas area folks to drink more beer.


----------

